# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  İbrahim Şahin Kimdir?

## ceyda

3879.jpg
1962 Amasya doğumlu olan İbrahim Şahin Ankara Üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi mezunu. 2002-2003 yılları arasında Ulaştırma Bakanlığı'nda danışmanlık görevini yapan Şahin, 2003-2005 yılları arasında PTT Genel Müdürlüğü görevinde bulundu. Şahin 2005 yılından beri Ulaştırma Bakanlığı'nda müsteşar olarak görev yapıyor.

İyi derecede ingilizce bilen Şahin, Başbakanlık tarafından yürütülen e-devlet projesi içinde Hukuki altyapı Çalışma Grubu'nda İçişleri Bakanlığı'nın temsilcisi olarak görev yaptı.

Radyo ve Televizyon Üst Kurulu'nun (RTÜK) TRT Genel Müdürlüğü için belirlediği üç adaydan birisi de İbrahim Şahin'di. RTÜKten yapılan yazılı açıklamaya göre, üst kurulun, TRT Genel Müdürlüğü için adaylarını belirlemek üzere bugün yaptığı toplantı sonucunda, İbrahim Şahin, Nurullah Öztürk ve Prof. Dr. Etem Köklükaya aday olarak belirlendi.

RTÜK'ün belirlediği isimleri Başbakanlığa bildirmesinin ardından Bakanlar Kurulu üç adaydan İbrahim Şahin'i Cumhurbaşkanının onayına sundu. İbrahim Şahin, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün onayının ardından TRT Genel Müdürü olarak atandı. 

Atama eski Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer tarafından 2 kez veto edilmişti ama yeni Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül onayladı ve İbrahim Şahin'in Türkiye Radyo-Televizyon Kurumu (TRT) Genel Müdürlüğü'ne atanmasına ilişkin kararname, Resmi Gazete'nin 21 Kasım 2007 tarihli sayısında yayımlandı.

----------

